# 2003 X-Trail accelerator problem



## Cathy Rees (Aug 12, 2018)

Good Morning, 

We have recently purchased a second hand 2003 X-Trail, which has a very annoying (and potentially dangerous issue) the accelerator stops responding while we are driving. Everything else continues to work seemingly fine, but foot flat on accelerator provides very minimal revs. To solve it, we have to pull over, turn off the engine for 10 seconds, and then its working again. The problem is intermittant, and the car can go for months without it happening, and them it happens 3 times in one day. Of course every time the mechanic plugs in his diagnostic computer and goes for a test drive, the car runs perfectly. He has suggested we need to replace the whole accelerator unit, which is a costly process without proper confirmation.

Has anyone else experienced this? I have a video, which I will post when I figure out how...


----------



## Cathy Rees (Aug 12, 2018)

https://youtu.be/llrGSzz8U20


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like its going into limp mode. I think there should be a stored malfunction code but I did not see the indicator light up in your video.
Here is a link to a thread that might be of help.
https://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/159200-x-trail-2-0l-petrol-throttle.html

and maybe this one

https://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/217265-x-trail-limp-mode-pedal-sensor.html

Good luck with it.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Fellow Xers T30, I'm wonderiing if anyone has had the following problem with the automatic. It's a 2007-8 that's done 95,000 km. At around 80 km/hr., if I decelerate to e.g. 70 km/hr. and then accelerate again, there's no response at all for a few seconds. Then, suddenly, the accelerator works again. I have an OBDII device, but I can't get it to work. I'd be most grateful for any guidance on how to proceed. Cheers, Brian


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Brian 
Sorry to hear. I have no idea but maybe this article can help guide you a bit.
https://carfromjapan.com/article/car-maintenance/car-loses-power-while-driving-causes/
Cheers
Mike


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Automatic cvt or 4,5 speed automatic?

Last week i was watching a car show where they test cars on a track. They were testing the 2019 rogue (xtrail for the rest of the world) and during the 100 km/h-0km/h test, they couldn't move forward for 10 seconds. They said it was a common thing to cvt transmissions from nissan.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pretty sure its a T30 with either a 4 speed auto or 5 speed manual.

I guess that Rogue took close to 20 seconds to get to 100 lol. That cannot be normal. It could get you killed merging onto a highway.


----------



## KGK (Dec 30, 2019)

Cathy, that's so my car. I have changed throttle, peddle sensor and even fuel pump. Bit guess what, nothing. Did u ever fix ur car?



Cathy Rees said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> We have recently purchased a second hand 2003 X-Trail, which has a very annoying (and potentially dangerous issue) the accelerator stops responding while we are driving. Everything else continues to work seemingly fine, but foot flat on accelerator provides very minimal revs. To solve it, we have to pull over, turn off the engine for 10 seconds, and then its working again. The problem is intermittant, and the car can go for months without it happening, and them it happens 3 times in one day. Of course every time the mechanic plugs in his diagnostic computer and goes for a test drive, the car runs perfectly. He has suggested we need to replace the whole accelerator unit, which is a costly process without proper confirmation.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I have a video, which I will post when I figure out how...


----------



## Gdub (Jun 2, 2020)

Cathy Rees said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> We have recently purchased a second hand 2003 X-Trail, which has a very annoying (and potentially dangerous issue) the accelerator stops responding while we are driving. Everything else continues to work seemingly fine, but foot flat on accelerator provides very minimal revs. To solve it, we have to pull over, turn off the engine for 10 seconds, and then its working again. The problem is intermittant, and the car can go for months without it happening, and them it happens 3 times in one day. Of course every time the mechanic plugs in his diagnostic computer and goes for a test drive, the car runs perfectly. He has suggested we need to replace the whole accelerator unit, which is a costly process without proper confirmation.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I have a video, which I will post when I figure out how...





Cathy Rees said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> We have recently purchased a second hand 2003 X-Trail, which has a very annoying (and potentially dangerous issue) the accelerator stops responding while we are driving. Everything else continues to work seemingly fine, but foot flat on accelerator provides very minimal revs. To solve it, we have to pull over, turn off the engine for 10 seconds, and then its working again. The problem is intermittant, and the car can go for months without it happening, and them it happens 3 times in one day. Of course every time the mechanic plugs in his diagnostic computer and goes for a test drive, the car runs perfectly. He has suggested we need to replace the whole accelerator unit, which is a costly process without proper confirmation.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I have a video, which I will post when I figure out how...


Hello.....
My 2005 XTrail is experiencing the exact same problem! Did you ever find out the problem? I’d love to know....I’m stumped!
Thanks!


----------



## Gdub (Jun 2, 2020)

My 2005 XTrail is experiencing the exact same problem! I’m hoping you found a solution to this problem....I’m stumped!
Thanks!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Nissan recalling 909k vehicles globally over accelerator issue - Autoblog


Nissan is issuing a massive recall that will see the Japanese automaker repair 908,900 vehicles worldwide, with nearly 100,000 of the affected models in the United States. While an official recall notice from Nissan or the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration is not yet available...




www.autoblog.com


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Cathy Rees said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> We have recently purchased a second hand 2003 X-Trail, which has a very annoying (and potentially dangerous issue) the accelerator stops responding while we are driving. Everything else continues to work seemingly fine, but foot flat on accelerator provides very minimal revs. To solve it, we have to pull over, turn off the engine for 10 seconds, and then its working again. The problem is intermittant, and the car can go for months without it happening, and them it happens 3 times in one day. Of course every time the mechanic plugs in his diagnostic computer and goes for a test drive, the car runs perfectly. He has suggested we need to replace the whole accelerator unit, which is a costly process without proper confirmation.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I have a video, which I will post when I figure out how...


The symptoms you're describing Looks like there may be a problem with the Accelerator pedal position sensor, which is installed on your gas pedal or the Electric throttle control actuator which is installed on the throttle body.

To begin with, you might want to try to perform a "Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning" procedure and an "Idle Air Volume Learning" procedure to see if that fixes it.

To determine which component is at fault, when the problem occurs, at that point perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. Some of the codes relating to the "drive-by-wire" might be: P0122, P0123. If the malfunction is detected, the ECM enters fail-safe mode, so the acceleration will be poor.

Once you find the bad component, then after replacing it, you need to perform a "Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning procedure" and an "Idle Air Volume Learning" procedure


----------

